# Carter Brothers passenger cars



## HampshireCountyNarrowGage (Apr 4, 2012)

I finally found a styrene cutter who will cut out a Carter combine and coach in the board and batten using the DXF file from David Leach and his master class. I also have the DXF files for the planked vision as well. Let me know as I do not what to wait on this.

Thanks


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

using the DXF file from David Leach I think you mean David Fletcher.







The planked versions are available in wooden kits from *Bronson-Tate*.


----------



## HampshireCountyNarrowGage (Apr 4, 2012)

Thanks Dwight. I apologize for the mistake.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

No apology necessary.


----------



## HampshireCountyNarrowGage (Apr 4, 2012)

Well this sure went south in a big hurry. He wanted $400 per car and had to have min. of five.


----------



## HampshireCountyNarrowGage (Apr 4, 2012)

In talking with David Fletcher about the kits, he said that a lot more of the styrene kits were cut than have been put together. David also suggested asking if any one would be willing to sell their unbuilt kit. SO, I am looking for a Carter Brothers board & batter 1 combine and 1 coach kit. If you have one or both kits and are willing to sell, write me off list or direct email. 2footer at comcast dot net. 

Thanks


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Just posted info about the Lasergang wooden version of the kits, which are still available. $152 incl shipping due to the exchange rate !!


----------

